# Cooling the Rich Man's Tongue with Water



## blhowes (Mar 27, 2009)

Yesterday, on the way home from work, I heard part of sermon on the radio, and the passage about the rich man and Lazarus was mentioned. This verse came to mind.
Luk 16:24 And he called out, 'Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus to dip the end of his finger in water and cool my tongue, for I am in anguish in this flame.'​Is there some reason the rich man would ask the question the way he did? Why would he ask to have his tongue cooled, as opposed to drinking some water or beiig doused by a bunch of water? Was it that he knew he deserved no mercy, and to ask for more would have been out of the question?

Its kind of sobering to think that in some way, if Lazarus was allowed to do as was requested, that the rich man would have experienced some kind of relief, though still in anguish in the flames. At face value, the request seems almost irrational.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 27, 2009)

He sought only the slightest relief for his anguish. If he could successfully beg that smallest bit of mercy, he would have opened the door for more. I see it as possibly coming from a typical conniving unrepentant mind.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 27, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> He sought only the slightest relief for his anguish. If he could successfully beg that smallest bit of mercy, he would have opened the door for more. I see it as possibly coming from a typical conniving unrepentant mind.


 hmm, that's an intersting take on it I'd never thought of.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 27, 2009)

The contrast between stations is also extreme. Whereas before the dogs licked Lazerus, now the rich man would gladly do as the dogs did.

Theognome


----------

